# Exam Day rules and after



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2019)

Rule #1 - Don't talk about Fight Club - or the Exam!

Rule #2 - Don't talk about Fight Club!

Also for noobs / Members I will turn the forum off for posting until later on in the weekend - In general it keeps down on people "accidentally" posting exam questions!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 25, 2019)

So what do you think the passing score is?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2019)

80


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 25, 2019)

Open up the Spam Thread. All of them are taking the test anyways so we can get a head start.


----------



## Ky_Su (Oct 25, 2019)

Report from younger brother taking civil today. Breath was easy.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 25, 2019)

I second the motion to open the spam thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 25, 2019)

Fisherman504 said:


> Open up the Spam Thread. All of them are taking the test anyways so we can get a head start.






txjennah PE said:


> I second the motion to open the spam thread.


@NJmike PE


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 25, 2019)

Ky_Su said:


> Report from younger brother taking civil today. Breath was easy.


I am glad he was able to take easy breaths.  Not being able to breathe properly is not a good start to exam day.


----------



## Ky_Su (Oct 25, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> I am glad he was able to take easy breaths.  Not be able to breathe properly is not a good start to exam day.


I'm guessing his breaDth wasn't too bad either


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 27, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> @NJmike PE


settle down. It will be available Monday morning


----------



## John QPE (Oct 27, 2019)

This one time, I took the PE exam, and i had to use the Manning's Equation.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 28, 2019)

Wii said:


> Am I at least allowed to resolve some questions that I had difficult time with by myself, if we I remember some part of the questions?
> 
> Does it violate the NCEES's agreement?


Not on this site. In the privacy of your own home, locked in a room, and in the closet with a flashlight? Yes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 28, 2019)

Wii said:


> Am I at least allowed to resolve some questions that I had difficult time with by myself, if we I remember some part of the questions?
> 
> Does it violate the NCEES's agreement?


From the examinee handbook:



> All NCEES exams are copyrighted works. Examinees are strictly prohibited from copying or disclosing
> any exam questions, problems, or answers, orally or in writing. This prohibition includes not
> discussing or disclosing any exam questions or problems on Internet blogs or chat rooms or through
> any other means


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2019)

All -

This exam period _sneaked _up on me (new job, lots of travel) so I took the easy way out and just made it where the "member" group couldn't see the majority of the testing forums - Sorry for any chaos as a result of this.. Normally I just close the forum for certain groups but leave it where you can still read it - but that takes a while so I just did it an easier way - based on the # of emails I got over the weekend that wasn't the best so I will put it on my calendar for April


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2019)

John QPE said:


> This one time, I took the PE exam, and i had to use the Manning's Equation.


I have reported you for disclosing this information.


----------



## Wii (Oct 28, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> From the examinee handbook:


Thanks for sharing and this is why I asked the question. Hypothetically speaking, is writing an exam question from memory on a private notebook, not sharing with anyone else, considered copying exam questions or removing exam-related information from the exam room?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2019)

The first rule about fight club is you NEVER talk about fight club!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2019)

Wii said:


> Thanks for sharing and this is why I asked the question. Hypothetically speaking, is writing an exam question from memory on a private notebook, not sharing with anyone else, considered copying exam questions or removing exam-related information from the exam room?


I would say yes. Because how can someone at NCEES actually confirm it was never shared?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2019)

Wii said:


> Thanks for sharing and this is why I asked the question. Hypothetically speaking, is writing an exam question from memory on a private notebook, not sharing with anyone else, considered copying exam questions or removing exam-related information from the exam room?


If you're alone and fart in a closet, will anyone but you know it smells?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 28, 2019)

Wii said:


> Thanks for sharing and this is why I asked the question. Hypothetically speaking, is writing an exam question from memory on a private notebook, not sharing with anyone else, considered copying exam questions or removing exam-related information from the exam room?


The way I read it, you can't even do it for personal reasons.

People get their tests invalidated every session for doing that sort of thing. Sometimes they face civil penalties. Why risk it with a _possible_ grey area?


----------



## John QPE (Oct 28, 2019)

matt267 PE said:


> I have reported you for disclosing this information.


Aren't you the guy that spilled the beans and told me that I might need to do multiplication?  :true:


----------



## Wii (Oct 28, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I would say yes. Because how can someone at NCEES actually confirm it was never shared?


Thank you for replying. Well, by your definition, the information is also stored in someone‘s brain memory, how would they actually sure it was not shared orally. 

It is not lawful to accuse someone of homicide just because this person wrote a book about a killer. Presumption of innocent is our basic right.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2019)

Wii said:


> Thank you for replying. Well, by your definition, the information is also stored in someone‘s brain memory, how would they actually sure it was not shared orally.
> 
> It is not lawful to accuse someone of homicide just because this person wrote a book about a killer. Presumption of innocent is our basic right.


Haha! Yes, true. But, for better or worse, NCEES is not the same as the legal system.


----------



## Wii (Oct 28, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> The way I read it, you can't even do it for personal reasons.
> 
> People get their tests invalidated every session for doing that sort of thing. Sometimes they face civil penalties. Why risk it with a _possible_ grey area?


Thanks for you advice. Just currently going through the post exam period you discussed in another post. I won't dot it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 28, 2019)

Wii said:


> Just currently going through the post exam period you discussed in another post.


lol yeah, that happens to everyone every session. That's why it was so easy to write the post.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2019)

John QPE said:


> Aren't you the guy that spilled the beans and told me that I might need to do multiplication?  :true:


You lie.


----------

